
Geo-Distributed WordPress with Kubernetes and TiDB (with Repo, Terraform+Helm) - llarsson
https://elastisys.com/2018/12/10/geo-distributed-wordpress-with-kubernetes-and-tidb/
======
jinqueeny
Demo repo: [https://github.com/petergardfjall/geo-
wordpress](https://github.com/petergardfjall/geo-wordpress)

~~~
llarsson
The repo includes scripts that render Terraform files to deploy the
infrastructure to Google Cloud in three regions and set up load balancing.
Helm then sets up NFS access for WordPress via nfs-provisioner, SyncThing to
synchronize the file system across regions (since WordPress stores e.g.
uploaded media directly on the file system), and WordPress itself. Helm also
provisions TiDB, which is a NewSQL database that can be used as a replacement
for MySQL.

All in all, it is a nice demo and a reasonably minimal basis for a non-trivial
application (as it uses both databases and a file system to store needed
state) to geographically distribute.

